# What kind of overflows are these?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have some overflows that came with the tank I got for my bearded dragon, need to sell them but don't know what kind they are.

Sooo... What would you call the black overflows in this tank (pic from google):
Example of the overflows I have.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Internal overflow


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Is that it? I was considering doing a tank with a sump a while back and vaguely remember that style having a specific name... I could be crazy though


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah just a standard reef ready tank. Overflows are built in and tank typically drilled from the bottom.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Durso style.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Any advice on pricing them? When I looked up overflows most of what I got was the odd square ones and diy instructions.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh you want to install some on your existing tank. Not sure about the exact ones you have pictured but check the link out. http://www.glass-holes.com/Overflow-Kits_c3.htm


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

how much would this style of overflow sell for? I have two sitting in my living room I need to get rid of but I have never seen this kind for sale so don't have the foggiest clue what to ask for them...


----------

